# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Vendemos sustratos para vivero, realizamos  mantenimiento de jardines, proyectos agricolas...

## SofiaF

logotipo en imagen 2.jpgQue tal amigos, *Tierra Verde* es una empresa consultora que brinda servicios de asesoramiento agrícola y abastecimiento de insumos para la propagación de plantas (sustratos, plantas, semillas,etc)
Aquí un detalle de lo que ofrecemos: *Servicios:* Construcción, diseño y/o decoración de jardines, sistemas de riego tecnificado.
Instalación de césped y vegetación.
Mantenimiento e instalación de los jardines, viveros o parques.
Formulación y evaluación de proyectos agrícolas.  *Productos:*
Plantas ornamentales, frutales y forestales.
Abonos orgánicos (compost, estiércol)
Sustratos (musgo molido, arena fina, etc.)  Consúltenos sin compromiso, también estamos en facebook como Tierra Verde.
Telefonos: 975175450 - 942632645
Correo: perutierraverde@gmail.com  Temas similares: VENDEMOS PLATANO BELLACO Y YUCA PARA CHIFLES, HARIA, EXPORTACIÓN, BUSCO CONTRATO El "aromo", un arbusto necesario, muy utilizado y de mantenimiento complicado. ¿Cuales son los costos reales para su mantenimiento? Ministro Leyton anuncia S/. 153 millones para programa de mantenimiento de infraestructura de riego Ministro Leyton anuncia S/. 153 millones para programa de mantenimiento de infraestructura de riego Ejecutivo aprueba partida de S/. 153 mllns para mantenimiento de riego en distritos más pobres

----------

